# July Inductions-Newest OTBS Members



## Dutch (Jul 14, 2009)

It is with great pleasure that I announce the lastest induction to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Each candidate has shown themselves as knowledgeable in the art of the Thin Blue and has gone out of their way to share their skills to newbies and us old dawgs alike.

Without further delay, please join me in welcoming the following individuals into the Circle of Knights and Knightess of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. . .

Pops6927: OTBS #170
The Dude Abides: OTBS #171
TasunkaWitko: OTBS #172
irishteabear: OTBS #173
Cajunsmoke13: OTBS #174


EDIT: Billbo-please pardon my goof-I intended to include you in this induction, but it's been that kind of morning. Welcome into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Billbo: *OTBS* #175


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats one and all


----------



## smokeguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to each of you


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Want to say thanks to all for getting me here.  Amazing the stuff I have learned since August...Hopefully I can pass it on to others...Thanks ALX for the nomination and Bmudd for the second.  Congrats to all the others, fine crew of new inductees.  Thanks Dutch


----------



## harrylips (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations, each one is well deserved...


----------



## gnubee (Jul 14, 2009)

Totally cool and much deserved. Congratulations to all of You.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I need the OTBS Knights to keep me from ruining almost every piece of meat I touch.


----------



## dingle (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to the new fellow brothers and sisters!!


----------



## uncle_lar (Jul 14, 2009)

congrats to all! very well deserved for sure!
I hope to someday join your ranks!


----------



## rivet (Jul 14, 2009)

A hearty congratulations to all you all for your achievement and contributions to the SMF!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations to all. Welcome to the brotherhood. 

You all have been bestowed a great honor below is the OTBS Credo and I have faith that you all with meet these expectations and will help SMF continue to be a great forum. 




Credo of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke


The title of Knight or Knightess in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke brings with it some responsibilities; 

First and foremost-You must hold yourself to a higher standard of behavior and demeanor. Don't let the pettiness of others drag you down to their level. Be courteous and mindful of the opinions expressed by others even though your thinking on the subject may differ. It falls upon you to set the example and lead the way.

Second-Mentor those that seek to know your skills. They look upon you as an expert even though you may feel otherwise.

Third-If someone asks a question, (even though the subject may have been brought up a dozen times before), explain how to do it and/or provide a link to the thread that will (hopefully) answer their question. To tell them to use the "Search" feature is not an acceptable answer. Not everyone that comes to *SMF* is computer savvy.

Forth-Everyone has an ego; some are bigger than others-some not. Don’t let your ego get in the way.

To bear the title of Knight/Knightess of the *OTBS* is an honor. It is an honor that is not easily earned; it is not a permanent honor and it can be easily stripped away. Failure to follow the Rules of Smoking Meats Forum and by disregarding the responsibilities as set forth above can strip you of the title and honor that others strive to claim for themselves.

Be mindful and act accordingly. 
          __________________


----------



## morkdach (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations to all of You. Thanks for all the great posts


----------



## wutang (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to the new members.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 14, 2009)

Many thank you's  With one hand on the WSM and one hand over my heart, I swear to do my duty and uphold the Credo of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Congrats to my fellow entrants and thanks again to erain for the nomination and cowgirl for the second.

Very cool!  I'm honored.


----------



## ronp (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to all, you all deserve the honor.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  I will do my best to live up to the honor.  Congratulations to my fellow new knights.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats!! to all.


----------



## mcmelik (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to all of you. Well deserved honor Thanks for all of the help you have given to all of us Newbies.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulation to all Although I have only been here for a few short monthes I feel like you guys and girl have become quite good friends. I have learned, joked and decussed a manya good thing. I am very proud to know you the newest group of OTBS.


----------



## taterdavid (Jul 14, 2009)

congrats to all of you and thanks for all your knowledge, this is a great site, i don't post alot but i definatly read alot and learn alot of new tricks and recipies


----------



## ddave (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations to the new inductees. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## rickw (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to all, well deserved.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## alx (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to all.Great group of smokers..


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to all the New inductees of the OTBS. All well deserved.


----------



## erain (Jul 14, 2009)

a big congrats to all the new knights/knightess. i  dont think there is any doubt of your skills and accomplishments!!!  kudos to you all and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## pignit (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## bassman (Jul 14, 2009)

A hearty welcome to each and every one of you!  I apologize for not being in there to nominate or second.  My computer has problems letting me read anything past the first page for some reason.  Maybe someone can help me figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## davenh (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome group! Congrats


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Congtratulations everyone!


----------



## polishmeat (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to everyone.  Something I definitely aspire to one day!!

BTW - Ron - I didn't get a chance to swing by Minocqua, it was about a 30 mile hike there from Eagle River.  I would've made the trip and taken pics but I was with the in-laws.  Next time when I drive out there, i will definitely do it.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats to all..........  Does this mean Jerry has to build more chairs for the big round table?


----------



## ronp (Jul 15, 2009)

That's ok man no prob.

Again congrat's to all.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 15, 2009)

My thoughts exactly!!!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for this opportunity to serve; it will not be abused and it is extremely appreciated!  I only hope to soon have the honor to recommend and nominate one and many to be inducted also!

Pops §§


----------



## the iceman (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll see you a...


And raise you a... 














Congrats you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm jealous.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## carpetride (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats!  All of you are outstanding members around here.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 15, 2009)

Congats to all of you!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




You have all been a great help to me and are all most deserving of this honor.

When I grow up into a real smoker I hope to follow in your footsteps!!!


----------



## creative rock (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations to all the new members of the OTBS! Very well deserved and just want to say thanks for all the help that I have received from each through their postings and the sharing of their knowledge.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats to all of you guys and gals!


----------



## billbo (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you! All of you! Without all of your help I would not be here and I plan to help anyone I can along the way. I am truly honored!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats to all of you.  Some very fine and helpful smokers.
Each one of you have been extremely helpful and have put out some amazing Qviews.
Thanks for all the ideas and recipes you have each shared.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 15, 2009)

sincere thanks coming from up here in montana ~ i am in great company and am looking forward to making many contributions to the knowledge on this board.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 15, 2009)

congrats to all of you-well deserved guy's and gal.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations to each and every one of you!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats to all. A well deserved honor.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations to the new members, another great group of folks who have earned the rankings of the OTBS.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats guys and gals !!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats To Everyone  ...


----------



## grothe (Jul 21, 2009)

A belated congratulations to the OTBS's newest members.....welcome to the Order!!!


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on your recognition and your accomplishments in smoke!


----------



## rodc (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm fairly new, but I recognise all the names from threads that have helped me take my baby steps in BBQ smoking. Congratulations and thanks folks!!


----------

